# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Эмулятор ключа для конфигурации: Альфа авто 4.1

## Ruud

Ребят, привет, нужен эмулятор ключа  конфигурации альфа авто 4.1 для 1с 8.2 и подробное описание как установить, Операционная система Windows 7 32x или Windows Vista Ultimate 64x+ хотел спросить есть патч для 1с я так понимаю это патч заменяет ключ?, т.е. всего нужно 2 ключа для 1с 8.2 и для конфигурации альфа авто 4.1 ( автосалон+ автосервис+ автозапчасти), кому несложно объясните что и как делать, Заранее спасибо. Если реально получится отблагодарю человека по Webmoney.

----------


## bur-info

пиши bur-info@bk.ru или звони 89148359797 полностью сломанная конфигурация 1с Альфа Авто не требующая ключей и ограничений по числу по числу пользователей + могу дать сломанную платформу для нее тоже не требующая ключей и всего остального

----------


## preobrajenie1

Доброго времени суток! А случайно сломанной 1С Молокозавод у Вас нет?! Буду очень признателен!!!

----------


## artbolnix

Всем доброго времени суток, а не подскажете, где можно найти эмулятор ключа на камин 8, под win7-8 x86(32bit) и win xp x86(32bit)? Да, и желательно инструкцию. Заранее всем спасибо за помощь.

----------


## Heckfy

подниму тему, по поводу 1С:Альфа-Авто, может кто то помочь?

----------


## Vazzzo

тоже надо

----------


## Ukei

- Дабы не плодить похожих тем, все обсуждения продолжаем в *ТЕМУ ПО РАРУСУ*. Ломанная Альфа там тоже есть.

----------

Vazzzo (20.09.2014)

----------

